# Finally got to go out Again saturday night



## Redneck Bowfisher (Feb 14, 2009)

My wife and I went out to Salt Springs Run in Fl saturday night. She drove while I shot.

I shot...
1 gar
1 mudfish
5 catfish
1 bass (mistaken for mullet. it was haulin ***)
2 mullet
2 perch

Here are some pics of the boat and the fish


































Let me know what you guys think. I ended up losing one arrow. Damn things are expensive


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

is it legal to shoot gamefish in FL? if not i suggest editing your post accident or not still no reason to post it if it was illegal just more fuel for the antis

otherwise nice work.

shoot a spinner and you will lose less arrows


----------



## Redneck Bowfisher (Feb 14, 2009)

I have an 808 on there that I use. That retriever is just a spare.


----------

